# Well said, SI, well said.



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

Florida State is like: 




Oregon, Alabama, Oklahoma, Texas A&M, UCLA, Standford, LSU, USC, Wisonsin, BYU, and Nebraska are all like:


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 7, 2014)

It's nice having a QB who I don't need to worry about not showing up because he's in jail


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

The ND game will be interesting.  Will ND reinstate all 5 players by then?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It's nice having a QB who I don't need to worry about not showing up because he's in jail



huh  Uuuuh, thanks for the input.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 7, 2014)

saturday's theme song was "let the bodies hit the floor"-drowning pool


----------



## alphachief (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The ND game will be interesting.  Will ND reinstate all 5 players by then?



Looks like they will be...I think I saw where their internal hearing is in time to reinstate them.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 7, 2014)

Yall boys need to be glad it's in tallahassee


----------



## Throwback (Oct 7, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It's nice having a QB who I don't need to worry about not showing up because he's in jail



All I hear is charlie browns teacher



T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It's nice having a QB who I don't need to worry about not showing up because he's in jail



Why?

When your running back has the longest pass completion of the year do you really need Mason?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 8, 2014)

Last game:Wake Forest
Next game:Syracuse
Nuff said!!!
When FSU gets through playing nobodies and plays somebody let us know then.Beating Wake forest is really nothing to brag about!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 8, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Last game:Wake Forest
> Next game:Syracuse
> Nuff said!!!
> When FSU gets through playing nobodies and plays somebody let us know then.Beating Wake forest is really nothing to brag about!!!



I thought we were gonna lose to NC State.  How did that prediction work out for you?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Last game:Wake Forest
> Next game:Syracuse
> Nuff said!!!
> When FSU gets through playing nobodies and plays somebody let us know then.Beating Wake forest is really nothing to brag about!!!



Ok. FSU hasnt had the toughest schedule but they do have a win over a currently ranked team. 

How many currently ranked teams has UGA played?


----------



## alphachief (Oct 8, 2014)

FSU has the best SOS of any of the undefeated teams.  At the end of the day, we keep winning, we take home another trophy.  You don't like that...tough!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 8, 2014)

alphachief said:


> FSU has the best SOS of any of the undefeated teams.  At the end of the day, we keep winning, we take home another trophy.  You don't like that...tough!



I like that a lot better than bragging about beating Wake Forest!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I thought we were gonna lose to NC State.  How did that prediction work out for you?



I'd pick em again too!!!


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 8, 2014)

alphachief said:


> FSU has the best SOS of any of the undefeated teams.



Where do you get that?  Doesn't appear to be true for season to date or full season

http://www.fbschedules.com/2014/08/phil-steele-2014-college-football-strength-of-schedule-rankings/

http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/season-sos-by-other

http://www.collegefootballuniverseblog.com/blog/college-football-strength-of-schedule-preseason-2014


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Where do you get that?  Doesn't appear to be true for season to date or full season
> 
> http://www.fbschedules.com/2014/08/phil-steele-2014-college-football-strength-of-schedule-rankings/
> 
> ...


I think that was a trick to try to fool the unknowing.....Or he meant in the ACC......
The top 8 teams with the toughest schedules are all from the SEC.
http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/season-sos-by-other

Fl State is officially off the radar screen when it comes to SoS!!!
But yall continue to brag about beating the Wake Forest and Syracuse's of the world and I'll continue to be unimpressed.
If Miss state can beat Auburn this weekend they might just take that #1 spot


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I think that was a trick to try to fool the unknowing.....Or he meant in the ACC......
> The top 8 teams with the toughest schedules are all from the SEC.
> http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/season-sos-by-other
> 
> ...



Go ahead an jump on that State bandwagon.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> If Miss state can beat Auburn this weekend they might just take that #1 spot



As well they should.  Only thing is....being #1 doesn't matter.  As long as we finish in the committee's top 4, we'll be good.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I'd pick em again too!!!



And you'd be wrong, again.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Where do you get that?  Doesn't appear to be true for season to date or full season
> 
> http://www.fbschedules.com/2014/08/phil-steele-2014-college-football-strength-of-schedule-rankings/
> 
> ...



I knew it was false without even having to look it up.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 9, 2014)

SoS doesn't mean squat when all you have to do is win in the playoffs.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> SoS doesn't mean squat when all you have to do is win in the playoffs.



Exactly, this.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> SoS doesn't mean squat when all you have to do is win in the playoffs.



That's true but when/if ya'll get there you are going to have to play some real football teams.


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 9, 2014)

SEC is overrated as usual and is feeding off of it's own hype to justify their strength of schedule

Miss State and Old Miss do not show how strong your conference is, they show how weak it is.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> SEC is overrated as usual and is feeding off of it's own hype to justify their strength of schedule
> 
> Miss State and Old Miss do not show how strong your conference is, they show how weak it is.



I see 7 SEC teams in the Top 25 and only 2 ACC teams. What's up with that?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 10, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go ahead an jump on that State bandwagon.


Ok so now I'm jumping on the band wagon?Not.....Just stating the obvious.



Rebel Yell said:


> As well they should.  Only thing is....being #1 doesn't matter.  As long as we finish in the committee's top 4, we'll be good.


Well why start a thread about how the Noles survived one of the toughest weekends in collage football by beating Wake Forest?It's bragging about beating Wake Forest.


Rebel Yell said:


> And you'd be wrong, again.


Would I.....Bet you were sweating bullets the whole game!!!


brittthomas said:


> SoS doesn't mean squat when all you have to do is win in the playoffs.


Well why was it brought up in this thread then.....By a Nole?It was a lie so now it don't matter!


Rebel Yell said:


> Exactly, this.


See above!!!


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I see 7 SEC teams in the Top 25 and only 2 ACC teams. What's up with that?



Only ACC team I'm concerned with is the one at #1.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Well why start a thread about how the Noles survived one of the toughest weekends in collage football by beating Wake Forest?It's bragging about beating Wake Forest.



Playing Wake was equivalent of "closing your eyes while everyone else's face melts off".  Not bragging.



> Would I.....Bet you were sweating bullets the whole game!!!


Not really.  When Jameis threw the 2nd pick, I got a little uncomfortable, but never really thought we were gonna lose.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not really.  When Jameis threw the 2nd pick, I got a little uncomfortable, but never really thought we were gonna lose.



 And yet another weekend and yet another creampuff......How do you even get up for these type games?
Can you really jump up and down and celebrate when they score a TD against Syracuse?Have they really, actually done anything by beating Syracuse or Wake Forest?
Close games are what make college football exciting not beating an inferior opponent 43-3.
These are the type games where you don't worry about tailgating you just go make a bologna sandwich.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 12, 2014)




----------

